# PR application



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone applied for permanent residence by themselves or is it better to use a company?
From the home affairs website it looks fairly straight forward but in my experience it never is.
My biggest concern is that for a while I was working even though my visa had expired because the renewal application took 12 months to be finalised and in the forms you have to write your work history for the past 5 years.
I have been with my partner for 5 1/2 years and we are getting married next year, I've been on a life partner visa since 2010 so as far as I can tell I should qualify for PR now right?

I don't know what my best option is


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi NikNik88,

You do qualify for PR. The issue you mention concerning work history and visa expiry is unlikely to be a problem, but one is better safe than sorry. We have assisted people in the past in similar situations to yours, and can offer private advice should you so desire.


----------

